# Looking for Standard Poodle breeders in Washington state...



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Lumiere Standard poodles is in Vancouver, Canada. Tony and Sharon Dibly are in BC as well. I beleive they have some black standards.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marquis Diamond Poodles is in California is a terrific breeder. Beauvoir Kennels is in Colorado. I understand she has just bred her girl to a black boy.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Lumiere has beautiful dogs, I'd also contact Carrington and Nights Echo (both in BC I'm pretty sure)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Night's Echo is on Vancouver Island and her Poodles are exquisite.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

You can try Friendships standard poodles in Amity, OR.
Apricots, blacks and blues, mostly.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Night's Echo is near Gibson's BC on the Sunshine Coast. Ferry from Horseshoe Bay to Langdale. I'm still in love with one of their puppies I met at the Langdale Ferry 2 years or so ago. Inky black and a beautiful face, sweet and calm as could be.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Mister said:


> I am looking for Standard Poodle breeders in Washington state specifically in the Pacific Northwest. I am leaning more towards blacks. Thank you!


My breeder, Harbor Poodles on Gig Harbor, Washington is amazing! They had recent litters of browns and reds and may still have pups.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Lakeridge Standard Poodle - Deb Ferguson - is in Washington.

While likely most known for white, I have a lovely black from her breeding last year.

I'd also second Natalie at Lumiere.


Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## susgul (Oct 16, 2011)

*Coplar Creek Standard Poodles*

*You might want to take a look at Coplar Creek Standard Poodles. Shiela has beautiful dogs and does all the necessary (in my opinion) testing.*


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Michelle's Standard Poodles is in Bellingham, WA


----------

